# Quit smoking?



## Caitlin

I'm currently trying to quit smoking with not much success. I tried patches, they didn't agree with me...also tried the inhalator, made me hiccup and cough bad. Now a friend has suggested I try zyban but I gotta see my doc first.

Anyone here managed to quit? And if so, what worked for you please?

Peace,
Caitlin


----------



## bczoom

I've had a decent amount of success with Chantix.  I just need a little more willpower to stop smoking those last 2 or 3 a day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> I've had a decent amount of success with Chantix.  I just need a little more willpower to stop smoking those last 2 or 3 a day.



That's pretty much where I'm at.  I never was a heavy smoker to begin with.  I tried quitting altogether last year but didn't quite do so well.  It's not an easy habit to break.  Some days,I'll have 4-5.  Other days, I'll only have a couple.  

I think I'd have better luck if my wife wasn't a smoker too.  She smokes allot more than I do.  The hardest time I have to stop smoking is when I'm out in the trail groomer in the winter time.  Imagine going for 12+ hours at a time at a blistering 7mph with nothing else to do but stare at the trees and snow.  Makes it real easy to light one up every now and then just to pass the time.


----------



## mtntopper

Throw away any partial packs. Put a full unopened pack in your pocket or purse and then absolutely never open it. Presto, your done smoking but know they are right there just in case. Once you quit never light back up and then your done with them without any drugs. *You really need to adjust your mind to the fact you are quitting and not just slowing down. *

Worked for me............ when all the drugs and quit smoking aids did not. The mind is the most powerful tool/drug of all, make good use of it..............


----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


> I've had a decent amount of success with Chantix.  I just need a little more willpower to stop smoking those last 2 or 3 a day.



That's where I'm at too.  I'm down to about 2 cigars a day and when my supply runs out tomorrow I'm not going to buy any more.  It's going to be really tough to give up those last 2.  I enjoy one in the morning with my coffee and another late at night, usually when I'm on Forums.

We'll see how it goes.  

Chantix seemed to help the last time I tried it but I've never tried the inhaler, whatever that is.  My son quit after getting acupuncture.  He said it was really easy.  

Good luck Caitlin.  It's not going to be easy but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Wannafish

EastTexFrank said:


> Good luck Caitlin. It's not going to be easy but it'll be worth it.


 
Caitlin,

MORE than worth it.
My Mother has smoked for many years.  It was always her feeling that it hasn't hurt her in all this time, it never will.  (How, someone with emphasyma caused by smoking can feel that way, I'll never understand.)

2 months ago she was diagonosed with lung cancer.  I've accompanied her and my father to all the doctor visits, c.t. scans, p.e.t. scans, breathing tests, etc., and now the first week of chemo and radiation treatments.  She was given 6 - 12 months to live if she chooses to have not treatments, and possibly 2+ years with the treatments.
These procedures are a life EXTENDING measure - it will not CURE her of the cancer.  She is not a candidate for surgery (which could cure her) because her lung capacity is severely limited due to the emphasyma which was caused by smoking.  So here we go into the 2nd week of treatments and she still...smokes.
It's hard on her, I see it everyday and can understand that.  What I can't understand is why she still smokes.

Sorry for the ramble, but what I'm trying to get across is - if you need a little extra incentive to quit smoking, think of those in your life who will miss you when you're gone.


----------



## Dargo

Wannafish said:


> Caitlin,
> 
> MORE than worth it.
> My Mother has smoked for many years.  It was always her feeling that it hasn't hurt her in all this time, it never will.  (How, someone with emphasyma caused by smoking can feel that way, I'll never understand.)
> 
> 2 months ago she was diagonosed with lung cancer.  I've accompanied her and my father to all the doctor visits, c.t. scans, p.e.t. scans, breathing tests, etc., and now the first week of chemo and radiation treatments.  She was given 6 - 12 months to live if she chooses to have not treatments, and possibly 2+ years with the treatments.
> These procedures are a life EXTENDING measure - it will not CURE her of the cancer.  She is not a candidate for surgery (which could cure her) because her lung capacity is severely limited due to the emphasyma which was caused by smoking.  So here we go into the 2nd week of treatments and she still...smokes.
> It's hard on her, I see it everyday and can understand that.  What I can't understand is why she still smokes.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, but what I'm trying to get across is - if you need a little extra incentive to quit smoking, think of those in your life who will miss you when you're gone.



My step mother is one of the nicest, sweetest and caring people I've ever met in my life.  She is also an extremely religious lady.  What I can't understand is why she can't quit smoking when her mother died of lung cancer, her father died of lung cancer, one of her sisters died of lung cancer and her brother has lung cancer.  All of them smoked.  Smoking was always just a part of life in her family.  It's my theory that deep down inside, she doesn't want to quit.  At least not enough to put forth the effort to actually quit.

I've mentioned her before in some of these smoking threads.  She is just now in her mid 50's, but she is already showing signs of being a long time smoker.  Her beautiful face is already carved with deep wrinkles, especially around her mouth.  She has a constant smoker's hacking cough.  She literally goes and hides to smoke.  Still, she can't/won't quit.  Your last sentence is what just may get through to her; that she has so many people who love her who she is almost certainly going to leave behind prematurely due to her drug addiction.  Let's be honest.  Smoking is not only a habit, but actually a drug addiction.  Cigarettes are just the vehicle to deliver the drug.  I hope that it's not too late for her to quit now, but I'm concerned that it may be and that will only give her yet another justification in her mind as to why she can't quit.

Good luck to all of you trying to quit.  Several of my good friends are physicians.  They all tell me that the acceptable amount of tobbaco use to maintain a healthy life is zero.


----------



## Caitlin

bczoom said:


> I've had a decent amount of success with Chantix.  I just need a little more willpower to stop smoking those last 2 or 3 a day.



I did get down to 5 a day at one point with nothing but willpower...but then I hit a mega stressful day and slowly it crept back up to 20. 

Well done for getting this far!


----------



## Caitlin

groomerguyNWO said:


> That's pretty much where I'm at.  I never was a heavy smoker to begin with.  I tried quitting altogether last year but didn't quite do so well.  It's not an easy habit to break.  Some days,I'll have 4-5.  Other days, I'll only have a couple.
> 
> I think I'd have better luck if my wife wasn't a smoker too.  She smokes allot more than I do.  The hardest time I have to stop smoking is when I'm out in the trail groomer in the winter time.  Imagine going for 12+ hours at a time at a blistering 7mph with nothing else to do but stare at the trees and snow.  Makes it real easy to light one up every now and then just to pass the time.




I have to agree it's harder when when your husband/wife still smokes. I gave up smoking totally at one point but my late husband still smoked and one day my willpower just snapped and I started smoking again.

I also found it hard when I was on the road with him staring at nothing but motorway tarmac, warehouses and depots for 18 hours a day.

But I still think you're doing great just having a couple or so a day.


----------



## Caitlin

mtntopper said:


> Throw away any partial packs. Put a full unopened pack in your pocket or purse and then absolutely never open it. Presto, your done smoking but know they are right there just in case. Once you quit never light back up and then your done with them without any drugs. *You really need to adjust your mind to the fact you are quitting and not just slowing down. *
> 
> Worked for me............ when all the drugs and quit smoking aids did not. The mind is the most powerful tool/drug of all, make good use of it..............




Thanks for this, I'll give it a try and see how it goes.

And well done for managing it!


----------



## Caitlin

EastTexFrank said:


> That's where I'm at too.  I'm down to about 2 cigars a day and when my supply runs out tomorrow I'm not going to buy any more.  It's going to be really tough to give up those last 2.  I enjoy one in the morning with my coffee and another late at night, usually when I'm on Forums.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Chantix seemed to help the last time I tried it but I've never tried the inhaler, whatever that is.  My son quit after getting acupuncture.  He said it was really easy.
> 
> Good luck Caitlin.  It's not going to be easy but it'll be worth it.




You're right it won't be easy. Especially as I asked my doc about quitting and she told me it was the wrong time, I'm too stressed etc, I'd be setting myself up for a fall. Then the quit smoking counselor told all my friends quit straight away using patches etc but told me to reduce. I don't feel confident in my ability to stop being told things like that...which is why I was going to go see a new doc later this week.

Anyway, I'll try it with just willpower alone for now and see how it goes.

Good luck to you with giving up your two a day!


----------



## Caitlin

Wannafish said:


> Caitlin,
> 
> MORE than worth it.
> My Mother has smoked for many years.  It was always her feeling that it hasn't hurt her in all this time, it never will.  (How, someone with emphasyma caused by smoking can feel that way, I'll never understand.)
> 
> 2 months ago she was diagonosed with lung cancer.  I've accompanied her and my father to all the doctor visits, c.t. scans, p.e.t. scans, breathing tests, etc., and now the first week of chemo and radiation treatments.  She was given 6 - 12 months to live if she chooses to have not treatments, and possibly 2+ years with the treatments.
> These procedures are a life EXTENDING measure - it will not CURE her of the cancer.  She is not a candidate for surgery (which could cure her) because her lung capacity is severely limited due to the emphasyma which was caused by smoking.  So here we go into the 2nd week of treatments and she still...smokes.
> It's hard on her, I see it everyday and can understand that.  What I can't understand is why she still smokes.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, but what I'm trying to get across is - if you need a little extra incentive to quit smoking, think of those in your life who will miss you when you're gone.




Sorry to hear about your Mother. I guess everyone thinks it will never happen to them, but now that it has happened to your Mother, I can understand how it makes you feel. 

Thanks for sharing this as a great way to make the most valid point...those in your life who will miss you when you're gone. For me that would be my 3 youngest sons as they lost their Daddy in 2005. 

Thanks again and take care.


----------



## Caitlin

Dargo said:


> My step mother is one of the nicest, sweetest and caring people I've ever met in my life.  She is also an extremely religious lady.  What I can't understand is why she can't quit smoking when her mother died of lung cancer, her father died of lung cancer, one of her sisters died of lung cancer and her brother has lung cancer.  All of them smoked.  Smoking was always just a part of life in her family.  It's my theory that deep down inside, she doesn't want to quit.  At least not enough to put forth the effort to actually quit.
> 
> I've mentioned her before in some of these smoking threads.  She is just now in her mid 50's, but she is already showing signs of being a long time smoker.  Her beautiful face is already carved with deep wrinkles, especially around her mouth.  She has a constant smoker's hacking cough.  She literally goes and hides to smoke.  Still, she can't/won't quit.  Your last sentence is what just may get through to her; that she has so many people who love her who she is almost certainly going to leave behind prematurely due to her drug addiction.  Let's be honest.  Smoking is not only a habit, but actually a drug addiction.  Cigarettes are just the vehicle to deliver the drug.  I hope that it's not too late for her to quit now, but I'm concerned that it may be and that will only give her yet another justification in her mind as to why she can't quit.
> 
> Good luck to all of you trying to quit.  Several of my good friends are physicians.  They all tell me that the acceptable amount of tobbaco use to maintain a healthy life is zero.



When I was a kid most everyone in my family smoked but only one ( a non-smoker) died of lung cancer. I guess I grew up seeing it as just one more thing folks done like eat and sleep and never saw it as a dangerous thing. 

The first time it ever shocked me was at the smoking clinic when they handed us a list of chemicals that are in cigarettes (never knew there were any), showed us tar in a jar from a smokers lungs (ewww), and made us breathe into a machine showing how much carbon monoxide was in our lungs when I hadn't even thought about that before. 

It did put me off smoking but I have to admit, after a few days of still-smoking friends blowing smoke in my face, I decided I wasn't ready yet. I NOW wish I'd stuck it out!

Thanks for sharing and making me think why am I still doing this to myself.

Take care,
Caitlin


----------



## SShepherd

ok....ready for some tough love?


I dipped for 14 years, I quit ..period..Jan 4, 2004.

the first 30, 60, 90 days are the hardest physicaly--then it becomes a mindgame.
You brain processes niccotine the same as cocain...so..yer a junky/cokehead
At 90 days I got a tattoo, to remind me of my decision to quit, it also reminded me of the 90days of hell I just went through. The tattoo also reminds me that if I go back, I lost a fight I'd been putting up for (it's been 5 years now)
There's triggers that bring on your addiction....beer, chocolate, stress all triggerd mine. Oh, another funy thing, all the stress I dodged for a those years came back to me over the course of 12 months. Anxiety attacks were the worst...I thought I was having a heart attack
Some of that was brought on by the death of a family member which gave me PTSD, but quitting the addiction made it worse.
You have to make the decision to quit--for you, and do it......screw everything else. Make it your priority.


----------



## Caitlin

SShepherd said:


> ok....ready for some tough love?
> 
> 
> I dipped for 14 years, I quit ..period..Jan 4, 2004.
> 
> the first 30, 60, 90 days are the hardest physicaly--then it becomes a mindgame.
> You brain processes niccotine the same as cocain...so..yer a junky/cokehead
> At 90 days I got a tattoo, to remind me of my decision to quit, it also reminded me of the 90days of hell I just went through. The tattoo also reminds me that if I go back, I lost a fight I'd been putting up for (it's been 5 years now)
> There's triggers that bring on your addiction....beer, chocolate, stress all triggerd mine. Oh, another funy thing, all the stress I dodged for a those years came back to me over the course of 12 months. Anxiety attacks were the worst...I thought I was having a heart attack
> Some of that was brought on by the death of a family member which gave me PTSD, but quitting the addiction made it worse.
> You have to make the decision to quit--for you, and do it......screw everything else. Make it your priority.




Thanks! Reading this made me think one thing. I've been thru worse and not let it beat me. Danged if I'll let an addiction beat me!

Peace,
Caitlin


----------



## waybomb

Watched my dad die from lung cancer for three years. I was in 5th grade when it was discovered, 7th grade when he died.

All of you, please stop smoking. We'll miss you. Terribly.


----------



## Caitlin

You know every time I hear that word...cancer...if I happen to be smoking a ciggy at the time, I can't no more, it's gotta go down the pan. But it's keeping that in my head when I'm with friends who are all smoking. Maybe I need to start reminding them about the risk of cancer too so we all can support each other in giving up. Considering the risk of cancer...why is it still so dang hard to give up?


----------



## SShepherd

because you have that monkey on your back

if it was easy to quit, there would be alot more ex smokers.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Caitlin said:


> Considering the risk of cancer...why is it still so dang hard to give up?



Smoked my last cigar on Sunday.  I did find one in a jacket I wore on Tuesday which I promptly smoked ... and enjoyed.  Today has been really hard.  I tried to keep busy all day so the cravings wouldn't get too bad but every time I took a break ...... 

Maybe tomorrow will be easier.  It's not too bad right at the moment.

Stay strong Caitlin.  We're all pulling for you.


----------



## SShepherd

here's some help, atleast with the physical withdrawls.'

Drink alot of water. You need to flush that crap out of your system, the faster the better. Not coffee, or pop/soda, remember caffene can trigger the craving for niccotine.
Honestly...you're going to feel like a bag of smashed a$$#oles for a month or 2, untill your body learnes to function without that poison in your system.
ok..enuff with the downer, I just don't want to sugarcoat it.

on the upside, food will tate ALOT better and you'll find things seem to be a bit more clear in your head


----------



## Blondie

mtntopper said:


> The mind is the most powerful tool/drug of all, make good use of it..............


I couldn't agree more!!  I always said that I will quite when I get pregnant; I found out I was pregnant last July and quite as soon as I saw the two pink lines on the at home test.  My beautiful daughter is 2 months old now and I still haven't touched a cig.  The urge is still there but the satisfaction of watching my daughter grow up is so much better than the satifaction of a cigarette.  Just get your mind right and it will be easy.  Good luck!!


----------



## Caitlin

EastTexFrank said:


> Smoked my last cigar on Sunday.  I did find one in a jacket I wore on Tuesday which I promptly smoked ... and enjoyed.  Today has been really hard.  I tried to keep busy all day so the cravings wouldn't get too bad but every time I took a break ......
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be easier.  It's not too bad right at the moment.
> 
> Stay strong Caitlin.  We're all pulling for you.




Thanks!  And good luck to you too!


----------



## Caitlin

SShepherd said:


> here's some help, atleast with the physical withdrawls.'
> 
> Drink alot of water. You need to flush that crap out of your system, the faster the better. Not coffee, or pop/soda, remember caffene can trigger the craving for niccotine.
> Honestly...you're going to feel like a bag of smashed a$$#oles for a month or 2, untill your body learnes to function without that poison in your system.
> ok..enuff with the downer, I just don't want to sugarcoat it.
> 
> on the upside, food will tate ALOT better and you'll find things seem to be a bit more clear in your head




exactly what the stop smoking counselor told us...lotsa water, feel worse before better, food will taste better.


----------



## Caitlin

Blondie said:


> Just get your mind right and it will be easy.  Good luck!!



It's getting my mind right I'm working on just now but thanks for your support and for sharing your story.

Well Done!


----------



## luvs

i gradually quit, till the benefits of quitting stomped on the appeal of cigarettes. they were giving me anxiety, so it just wasn't worth it anymore.


----------



## Melensdad

Well today I started selling "E Cigarettes" in all 4 of my cigar lounges/smoke shops.  They contain NO tobacco.  There is no tar, not even any smoke.  Basically its a battery, a computer chip and a vial of pure nicotine, all shaped like a cigarette so you puff on it just like a real cigarette.  But instead of smoke, you inhale vaporized nicotine with a little flavoring.  The computer chip activates when it senses that the 'smoker' is drawing in a breath, it then vaporizes a small dose of nicotine and the 'smoker' inhales the vaporized nicotine.

Not sure if it helps people kick the habit, but it clearly eliminates all the cancer causing agents.  

The nicotine capsules screw onto the battery part (which is rechargeable).  The nicotine capsules look like a "filter" on a cigarette, each filter/capsule is roughly the equivalent of a few packs of cigarettes.  You can get different strengths of nicotine capsules/filters.  So if you want quit smoking you simply start with the full strength and gradually switch down to lower nicotine level 'filters' and wean yourself off of the nicotine.


----------



## Bobcat

Just saw an ad for 'blu' e-cigarettes recently. I thought it was a joke/spoof ad, but it's real.

www.bluecigarette.com

Complete with a USB charger and a little blue LED that tells you when you're inhaling... 





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfKqPJ8GbYw"]YouTube - Blu Electronic Cigarettes (Extended)[/ame]


So at what point do we just stick it in a needle, inject it, and start calling it a drug?


----------



## Melensdad

Bobcat said:


> So at what point do we just stick it in a needle, inject it, and start calling it a drug?



Honestly I don't know.  But it seems to me that the various "E Cigarettes" are simply nicotine delivery devices and nothing more.  Now I can see uses for them.  Smokers in restaurants will no longer have to go outside to puff after dinner.  Smokers on airplanes won't be experiencing withdraw symptoms.  There are lots of places where these "E Cigarettes" would be a great option for smokers and where anti-smokers will appreciate the fact that there is no smoke.

But still, you sum it up very well with your question!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let's haul this up again!

I have always been a 5-6 cigarettes per day kinda guy.  I decided last weekend that monday was gonna be my last day smoking.  My method of quitting....once my favorite brand was finished, I brought one more pack of the most pewtrid harsh cigarettes I could find.  The things were STRONG and sour tasting.  I swore I would never buy another pack of my favorite brand again and would force myself to smoke these ones.  I lasted a half a pack in 4 days.  Monday afternoon, I threw out the remaining half pack.  I haven't had a smoke since.  I'm going to quit this time for me!  Not for anyone else.  For me!  I need to do this for my own health as well as others around me.  Four days later I hardly have any cravings.  So far so good!


----------



## muleman RIP

Good deal. Hang tough and take it a day at a time.


----------



## Doc

Yep, what Mulely said.  Whatever works for you is what you want to stick with.  I quit cold turkey before fake cigs and all that hoopla.  A day a time, each 10 minutes at a time.  If you could do without one the past 10 minutes what is different with the current 10 minutes.  YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well I'll be darned!  If I knew it would have been this easy, I'd have quit years ago.  All kidding aside, I haven't had a cigarette since monday afternoon.  I have no real cravings for it.  More like "Hey, somethings missing!" but that only lasts a couple seconds.  I'm determined this time.  Gonna do it!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Carry some lifesavers or hard candy for those times when you find yourself wanting one.


----------



## bczoom

groomerguyNWO said:


> Well I'll be darned!  If I knew it would have been this easy, I'd have quit years ago.  All kidding aside, I haven't had a cigarette since monday afternoon.  I have no real cravings for it.  More like "Hey, somethings missing!" but that only lasts a couple seconds.  I'm determined this time.  Gonna do it!!!





muleman said:


> Carry some lifesavers or hard candy for those times when you find yourself wanting one.



As someone trying to quit...
First of all, that Chantix prescription costs as much as smoking ($150ish/month) but I still use it.  It does help. (except the side effects)
I don't smoke much anymore unless I have a drink.  Then, all bets are off.
I gained not less then 10% weight.  I started at 165 and now weigh almost 185.
My dentist/periodontist may have a shit-fit when they see the teeth grinding I've been doing.

All that said... I'm quitting.  Don't have a cut-off date yet but have gone from a pack a day to 1 smoke every day or 2 (unless I have a drink....).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I figure I'll try to do the cold turkey thing now before spring rolls around and I'm out there fishing and camping and sitting around the fire.  Sorta give myself a couple month head start so I'm used to not smoking when it's beer season...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Day 7 and I'm still holding strong.  No cravings!  Think I got this licked!!!


----------



## 300 H and H

Keep up the good work....

Some day you may face the temptation. Just don't....

Good on you

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Day 15!!!  Still holding strong!!!  Hardly had any cravings.  But when I do, I go to the men's locker room and forget all about smoking.  Course, I may want a smoke even more after venturing over to the Locker room.


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> As someone trying to quit...
> First of all, that Chantix prescription costs as much as smoking ($150ish/month) but I still use it.  It does help. (except the side effects)
> I don't smoke much anymore unless I have a drink.  Then, all bets are off.
> I gained not less then 10% weight.  I started at 165 and now weigh almost 185.
> My dentist/periodontist may have a shit-fit when they see the teeth grinding I've been doing.
> 
> All that said... I'm quitting.  Don't have a cut-off date yet but have gone from a pack a day to 1 smoke every day or 2 (unless I have a drink....).



Congratulations!  As someone who never smoked, I obviously would not have any idea how difficult it is.  All I know is that almost everyone who proclaimed to me that they were quitting seemed to mean 'for the next hour or so'.   I think I mentioned earlier, and am too lazy to look, but one of my top employees smoked for probably 30 years.  One day she says she's decided that she wants to quit 'for me' (meaning herself).

I simply told her great and good luck; completely expecting her to still be smoking later that day.  To my complete and total shock, it must be close to two years or more and she has still has not smoked.  She used that prescription you mentioned but, other than that, just quit cold turkey for her own personal reasons.  About a year later she told me that her two boys were quickly reaching their teen years and it struck her that they, statistically, would smoke because she does (her husband never did).  She also noticed that she was getting more wrinkles, her voice was deeper than it was, and she was starting to pick up a cough.  

Since she quit, I have to take her word on it when she tells me that she'd tried many times in the past and was never successful until she truly wanted to quit for herself.  My step mother is one of the sweetest women I know, and I knew her about 15 years before she met and married my dad about 15 years ago, and she just can't seem to quit even though both her parents and two siblings of hers have died in their 50's from lung cancer.  She's now in her mid 50's and is "still trying".  It's driving my dad nuts because he knows, with her family history, it will likely kill her; and soon.  

The lady I mentioned who works for me and quit tells me that my step mother will never quit until she really decides she wants to quit; no outside pressure would help.  I can honestly say I really hope she does because I'd really hate to see her die so young, but I've never said anything to her.  I'm still taking the advice that she needs to decide herself that she wants to quit, therefore, I've never spoken to her about quitting.  Is that the right thing for me to do?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I am proud to report that I have not had a smoke since february 20th.  Doing good!  Very rarely do I get a craving now.


----------



## SShepherd

groomerguyNWO said:


> I am proud to report that I have not had a smoke since february 20th. Doing good! Very rarely do I get a craving now.


----------



## Mr. Bill

I quit. I start back up. That is my routine. I made it 4 years then started back up. Quit again for 6 months after smoking for a few years but then went right back. Tried to quit last week and made it 2 days and was very agitated. Now Im at buying them pack at a time. This pack will run out sometime tomorow. I plan on quiting for good but its such a bitch to quit. I may need prozac. 

Good Luck
Bill


----------



## Danang Sailor

I had my last cigarette 4/19/07; quit with the help of Zyban.  Every now and then a craving will still hit, but if I ignore it,  it will go away.  It's nice to be able to smell flowers, rain (etc.) like I could when I was a kid.

Hang in there ... it's worth the effort!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

If you enjoy smoking but don't want to die from lung cancer,try a modified e-cigarette(not the little pen style ones that look like a cigarette) i have been smoke free since 9/21/2011 when i tried them with my mother in law as she has dementia/Alzheimer's and had become a fire hazard,i tried various types of e-cigarettes and found many of them to lack the nicotine hit and battery life that my addiction required.i finally purchased a prodigy V3 and i have not looked back  and i am finally getting back in shape physically , i know it works as i am now running with out coughing and my stamina is getting better, i had tried to quit so many times that i had given up until a friend of mine said if you can't quit then just use the nicotine not the carcinogens and tar that comes with cigarettes.as for my mother inlaw... she forgot she was a smoker

the battery's are 3.7 volt or 6 volt and last more than a full 24 hours with one charge( this was a big deal for me),unlike the little pen style e-cigarettes the V3 produces so much more vapor and flavor with way more flavors to choose from here...

http://www.puresmoker.com/


----------



## samantha143

Not really sure about e-cigarettes...


----------



## FrancSevin

It's easy to quit smoking.

I'll bet I did it hundreds of times.

But then in 2000 I started our new plant and wanted it to be 100% smoke free. I wasn't gonna ask of my people more than  would do myself.

Cold turkey stopped.

Haven't missed it yet.


----------



## thcri RIP

I started when I was 13.  Probably quit a hundred times or so until age 24.  On a Monday morning one day after a long four day drunk I started puking blood all over the place.  It was that day I figured I was addicted o alcohol and obviously the cigarettes.  About 10:00 that morning I threw my cigarettes in the waste basket and when at home that night dumped all the alcohol in my house down the drain.  Being sicker than a dog gave me a few days head start on quitting.  I am 55 now and just in the last five years I will have a beer now and then.  Cigarettes not yet and no plans to.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good show!  I'm still smoke free since Feb 20th.  Rarely if ever get a craving.  Don't get me wrong..when I'm outside working on something and am having a nice time with it, it was sure nice to walk away and light one up to relax and refocus.  I don't miss it much though.  The odd time, I think..."Geez, would be nice to sit out on the deck with a beer and a smoke" but that only lasts a couple seconds.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still smoke free. Don't miss it at all.  No cravings.  If I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## tiredretired

Cold Turkey. 1981.


----------



## luvs

great job to those that have quit, & those that really intend to. think of the $ spent. $8.50/pack from a machine here! putting that money aside is  a motivator. when u count the amount that would have gone into them  in a year, that's a vacation. wait 5 years & look @ on if u were on 1-2 pks./day, a new vehicle.
after several years, the odor is kinda stomach-turning. tried a few again, 'jus as there was a new type & was intrigued. ew! they were not pleasant.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> Cold Turkey. 1981.


Cold Turkey for me to.  Dec 1980,  I'll never forget the day because it was just a few days before John Lennon was shot.


----------



## luvs

i have taken on the habit, again.


----------



## Mama

Awww...luvs, you had it licked, what made you pick them up?


----------



## luvs

mama, guys give them to me, & my friends that're women offer them when we chit-chat & have a few drinks- soon, (very recently), i found myself buying them again.


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

Key to Quitting = Stop Buying Them.  Truth.


----------



## Danang Sailor

After over 40 years of smoking I had my last one on April 13th -- 2007!  And there are still times when a craving hits, even six
years later.  But, I ignore it and keep on truckin'! 
















Luvs, you *ca**n* kick it as soon as something else becomes more important.  For me, it was being alive to see my youngest
get his doctorate.  (Which has been sidelined due to medical issues, but will still happen ... someday.)


----------



## ki0ho

I quit when they hit 35 cents a pack.......I had kids at home that needed shoes socks dresses ect.....school books[had to buy them then!!] 6 or 8 packs a day added up and to me the kids came first so I gave what I had away and have never picked them up again.......now copenhagen...that is a nother story!!!!!!!! seldom spit and went cold turky after 4or5 cans a day........ended up in the hospital over that.......and if I smell it I want it to this day........probably make me sick as a dog though if I took a dip again........I was also told to drink all the water i could hold to get away from snuff.......... what made me quit snuff was I ment a man that had no lower jaw from canser from snuff..........If ya realy want to quit.....it has to be cold turky....nothing else will work.......YA GOT TO WANT TO....


----------

